# Tel sur Ipod touch v2



## MELMOTH (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà fait l'essai de tel via internet par Wifi (avec Free) et avec Fring comme logiciel et biensur une puce micro et les écouteurs sur un doubleur de prise son ? Si cela fonctionne, j'achèterai le micro, pour l'instant j'ai juste découvert la manip sur SVMPod N° 87, ça a l'air tentant en dépannage, merci de votre aide, cordialement.


----------



## buskape (19 Décembre 2009)

Achete les écouteurs qui vienne avec l'iphone (25 ou 30 je crois) ils ont la télécommande avec le micro integré, j'ai pu testé fring et skype sur le wifi avec l'ipod touch de ma copine, ça marche parfaitement, très pratique pour appeler depuis l'étranger


----------



## CBi (20 Décembre 2009)

J'utilise Skype avec la rallonge d'écouteur AudioTechnica. Impeccable.


----------

